# Pas d'affichage sur Power Mac G5



## iMacounet (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon Power Mac G5 (acheté hs)

Il s'allume, pas de voyants rouges/oranges

Mais petit à petit la ventilation s'accelère, jusqu'a avoir un avion qui va decoller. :rateau: 

Peut être la carte graphique qui est hors service ?

Merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------

J'ai interverti les memoires ram (1 et 4 et 2 et 3) et vice versa (deux 512 mo identiques et deux 128 mo identiques montées par paire) mais toujours pas d'affichage, et au bout d'un moment (1-2 minutes il ventile à donf) 

il est bien poussiereux, peut être qu'un bon coup de nettoyage lui ferait du bien !


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mars 2010)

Personne peut m'aider ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mars 2010)

Pour moi cm ou pross HS surement même si t'enleve la ram et la cg as tu un BIP ? reset PMU/SMU effectué ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mars 2010)

j'ai enlevé la ram mais etant connecté par dvi/adc 

je vais essayer de le faire tourner sans rien de connecté /sd/ram/hdd/cg/
vais faire un reset pmu

pas de bip avec ram enlevée

peut être la carte graphique hs ?

je vais faire un reset pmu, et le faire demarer avec la carte mere  et le processeur .

le voyant blanc en facade s'allume que quand je tiens le bouton

autrement le boitier est magnifique, je vais peut être en faire un mod pc :love:


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mars 2010)

> j'ai enlevé la ram mais etant connecté par dvi/adc
> 
> je vais essayer de le faire tourner sans rien de connecté /sd/ram/hdd/cg/
> vais faire un reset pmu
> ...



Et si tu le lâche il s'éteint ? Si oui les ventilos tourne t-il ? Si non je penche pour l'alim HS


----------



## iMacounet (8 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Et si tu le lâche il s'éteint ? Si oui les ventilos tourne t-il ? Si non je penche pour l'alim HS


Quand je lache le bouton il s'eteint, quand je l'allume les ventilos fonctionnent très bien.

Merci de ton aide oldmac, la je l'ai mis en vente par pièces si ça interesse quelqu'un.


----------

